# Cobia platform



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looking to buy a cobia/shallow water spotting platform, I do not want to have to pay that much... Doesn't have to be perfect, just something to get me off the water w/one rod holder


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Here ya go!


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ha! Thanks, but I've tried that... And in rough seas on my sea pro... Well let's just say I'm glad I'm a strong swimmer and can hold my breath


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's the best platform I have seen:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> That's the best platform I have seen:thumbup:


It was a thread from last cobia season. Do a search for "Caption Contest". 

Back to the OP, do you have a t-top on there right now?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

*here's mine*

Here is a casting/spotting platform I recently had fabbed by Blue Coral in Pcola. It works well and looks pretty nice in my opinion.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

No t-top, and that's a great bow mount! Exactly what I want! But probably way to expensive


----------



## PCDAVE (Apr 25, 2010)

johnboatjosh said:


> Here is a casting/spotting platform I recently had fabbed by Blue Coral in Pcola. It works well and looks pretty nice in my opinion.


I'm interested in having one of these built. I know this is better than trying to spot one from the boat deck but has anyone used this type platform and caught cobia? Is this attached to the deck at the legs or just the turnbuckle holding it down?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting platform*

We make them similar to the one shown. We install a stainless flushmount fuel fill 
with two screw in lids o rcaps. One is drilled with a large stainless eye bolt to attach the casting platform to.The other is smooth on top so when you remove the platform the deck is still smooth.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Folder*








This is what I have on my home computer. This tower attaches to the rear of a standard casting platform and folds for transport or storage,low bridges ect.


----------

